# Coups de boule???



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2004)

Voilà, j'assiste souvent à des discussions entre anciens parlants de coups de boules ,de boules etc. 
Je me suis assuré que Macgé ne cachait pas derrière le comptoir un forum porno...mais non !  
Ainsi, je pose la question, de quoi s'agit il exactement???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Va voir dans la FAQ


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir     

les coups de boules ce sont des coup en vert (positif) ou rouge (negatif)
que on donne a un post posté sur ce forum

on boule vert souvent pour un post interessnt
ou pour remercier la personne que nous a aidé

on boule rouge quand un post nous met hors de nous 

tu as droit a 5 coups par 24h 


pour coupbouller tu clique sur la boule a facette, tu la trouve en bas de l'avatar ou du pseudo de la personne en question


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2004)

Ahh c'est les points disco, okay merci, ben tiens pour ta peine, je t'en mets un alors.....


----------



## squarepusher (22 Décembre 2004)

ça sent le thread à coup de boule tout ça 
vous savez plus quoi inventer lol


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2004)

L'explication étant donnée, on ferme. ( pour info, la machine à bannissement est chaude pour les prochains auteurs de thread à coup de boule. Vous croyez encore au père Noël ou quoi...


----------

